# Any idea what color this is?



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is my new mare. She is a 12 year old Paint/Spanish Barb cross. She has a dorsal stripe and if you look closely in person you can see some leg barring. Any idea what she is (aside from extremely fat :lol color wise? We were thinking a sooty dun. But again I have no clue and I do not know what her parents were.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

My first thought before reading your description was sooty liver chestnut, especially in that first picture of her being longed. IIRC, sooty can sometimes mimic dun factor markings. Can you post pics of the dorsal stripe and leg barring?


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I will get better pictures when I see her Sunday or Monday. Her color has way more depth and is more complex than my Brown mare that is for sure.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She looks chestnut to me. If she were dun, I would expect the dark legs to extend to her hoof. However, she displays a trait that is common to chestnuts instead - the lighter colour at the hoof. Even the most dark chestnuts still tend to have that pale coronet.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I would say chestnut as well. Nothing about her color screams dun


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok here is more pictures. Wish they were better but just can't seem to make it to the barn in daylight hours.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

well....there is definitely a dorsal! lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Looks chestnut to me too. Dorsal stripes have to occur without a dun gene being present sometimes because I have three Arabians with dorsal stripes and two with leg and shoulder barring, and Arabians do not carry a dun gene. Not that she doesn't carry a dun gene, but those markings can't be exclusive to it.
She is gorgeous.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm changing my guess to sooty red dun. That last picture especially looks like the coat is diluted, but there's definitely sooty going on as well.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Those pictures are better  Now i might guess at sooty red dun as well. The first photos dont show any detail in her coloring


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a friend who has a decidedly BAY Andalusian cross mare (crossed with Friesian and Arabian). But there's a twist.

Mare has a strong, clearly defined dorsal stripe, distinct shoulder barring, face shadowing, and leg barring.

This friend's mare is bright red bay but shows very distinct dun factor markings. But as far as I'm aware, cannot possibly be true dun.

All that being said, I'm feeling sooty red dun from your mare. The pale barrel is exactly the same shade as a friend's red dun QH gelding, and sooty can darken a horse significantly.


----------



## Kato (Apr 20, 2011)

I wish I knew what colors her parents were. Ah well.... When I was first talking to my trainer about her she had a 3 year old picture of her in her winter coat on her phone. She looked chestnut (not my fav color). But I fell in love with her face in the tiny pic.....I met her in person and was head over heels in love. I'm glad she has some uniqueness to her coat, not that I'd buy or not buy a horse off strictly color. But she sure stands out in the herd of 6 we have at the barn. 

Thanks your all your input. I know nothing of such color & genetics except she was a different color and my brown is a brown because that is what she tested as...even though 98% of the time she looks bay.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my friends horse Comanche he is a sorry chestnut which I think your horse is as well. He looks bay too people often ask her what color he is.
















_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She looks like a liver chestnut that perhaps has some fading from the sun. By looking at her pasterns, I can see she has no black there, so I think chestnut.


----------

